# What's the speak these days on computer monitors?



## Tod (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm looking to add another 32' monitor and I'm confused about the different possibilities, 1080p, 1440p and 4K.

The graphics card I'm using is the one that comes with my i7-4790K CPU @4.00KHz. I know it works with 1080p, but will it work with 1440p or 4K?

I'm not into gaming, it's mainly for audio, video, and creating graphics.

What are my fellow VIPers doing in this regard?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2019)

you are going to get a million answers

I have a 32" 4k monitor and I absolutely love it, but I do not run it at native resolution, I run it hiDPI 3008x1692 and it looks awesome.


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeah - millions of different answers and opinions.
Re your graphics card. Do you know which model it is? (You should be able to find out what it is through system prefs)
I personally prefer one massive (43) 4k monitor compared to 2 or 3 large monitors, and then a second large TV for pics. I find moving between screens slightly jarring for workflow.
When I had 3 screens, they were all 1080p. When I went to two, they were 1440p. And it worked well enough.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 17, 2019)

The biggest issue is that not all plugins out there are going to look good (and large enough) at 4k resolution. I'd check the ones you use first. Most modern computers don't have an issue with running a single monitor at 4k for desktop work, so that's less likely to be an issue.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 17, 2019)

The key is using HiDpi on a 32" Monitor.


----------



## Tod (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks a million my friends, this helps a lot and don't be afraid to keep it coming.


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 17, 2019)

Just make sure your Intel integrated graphics can handle HiDPI-Scaling at UHD! Working in native UHD is probably going to fry your eyes...


----------



## Pictus (Dec 18, 2019)

Tod said:


> I'm looking to add another 32' monitor and I'm confused about the different possibilities, 1080p, 1440p and 4K.
> 
> The graphics card I'm using is the one that comes with my i7-4790K CPU @4.00KHz. I know it works with 1080p, but will it work with 1440p or 4K?
> 
> ...



If it is the onboard GPU of the i7-4790K, it only supports 4K(3840x2160)
in 60Hz through DisplayPort, not through HDMI port.
If it is a discrete GPU, depends on the model...

For computer displays I have 2 main tips:

1 - Make sure the monitor you choose does NOT has a TN panel
TN = garbage
IPS/VA/PVA = good








Panel Technologies - TFTCentral


An article explaining and comparing all the main panel technologies in the monitor market, including TN Film, IPS and VA options




www.tftcentral.co.uk





2 - Make sure it does NOT use PWM for the backlight dimming 








Why Pulse-Width Modulation (PWM) is such a headache


Explanation of PWM, when and why it is bad, and possible solutions




www.notebookcheck.net





Some reviews sites that may helps:









The 5 Best 4k Monitors - Winter 2023: Reviews


The best 4k monitor we've tested is the Samsung LS32BG852NNXGO. It's an excellent overall 32-inch monitor that's remarkable for different uses.




www.rtings.com













Aktuelle TFT Monitor Testberichte - Prad.de


Informative Monitor Testberichte zur Verwendung für eSport, Gaming, Office, Grafik und Design, CAD, Videoschnitt oder als Allrounder für alle Szenarien.




www.prad.de










Reviews of Monitors and Displays from TFTCentral


Expert monitor and display reviews with in depth analysis, testing, results and measurements. In depth, thorough and experienced




www.tftcentral.co.uk






Some models that may be good:

The LG 32UD59-B is 32" 3840x2160 $300





LG 32UD59-B 32.0" 3840x2160 60 Hz Monitor







pcpartpicker.com












LG 32UD59-B Review


The LG 32UD59-B is a fairly large 4k monitor with decent picture quality and the ability to produce deep and fairly uniform dark scenes. Motion handling is good ...




www.rtings.com





If want something easier for the eyes
Viotek GN34C is 34" 3440x1440 $350





VIOTEK GN34CW 34.0" 3440x1440 100 Hz Monitor







pcpartpicker.com






https://www.144hzmonitors.com/reviews/viotek-gn34c-review/



Something BIG :emoji_astonished:
Samsung C49RG9/CRG9 49.0" 5120x1440 120Hz $1200





Samsung C49RG9 49.0" 5120x1440 120 Hz Monitor







pcpartpicker.com




Review https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/c49rg9-crg9


----------



## Tod (Dec 19, 2019)

Wow, thank you, thank you Pictus, what a great informative reply. Ha ha, I've got some researching to do with all that.


----------

